# Teenager dies after masturbating 42 times



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 30, 2011)

> *A 16-year-old boy died after masturbating 42 times without stopping in Rubiato town, in Goi?s region, Brazil.*
> His mother told a local newspaper that  she already knew about his son?s addiction and that she planned to see  the doctor, but the decision came too late.
> 
> The young man began to masturbate at midnight and spent the whole night to compulsively touch himself.
> ...





Well I guess you could say...

*puts on sunglasses*

He beat himself to death.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2011)

^
Fake They caught him coming and going!


----------



## Damaris (Aug 30, 2011)

shoulda just stopped being beta and gotten laid


----------



## Darth inVaders (Aug 30, 2011)

kickin the bucket while spankin the monkey?
damn, and I thought blue ball was dangerous


----------



## Midaru (Aug 30, 2011)

He died happily (?)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 30, 2011)

Died via masturbating.

I've fucking heard it all


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 30, 2011)

it takes a lot of blood to keep an erection going that long.

he didn't die from masturbating, the constantly re-routed blood flow to his pen0rz is what killed him.


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 30, 2011)

Bet he didn't see that coming


----------



## Midaru (Aug 30, 2011)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Bet he didn't see that coming



But, I could see what you did there...


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 30, 2011)

"I guess you could say he didnt see that coming"


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 30, 2011)

Interesting considering the average guy can only cum about 4-5 times in one day before you just pretty much run out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 30, 2011)

too bad they couldn't come to his aid fast enough


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 30, 2011)

He died from overexertion. It doesn't surprise me. Many people die when they put their heart under too much stress.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn he beat that meat  

Shameful, really couldn't get laid dear sir?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 30, 2011)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## Friday (Aug 30, 2011)

Come again?


----------



## TSC (Aug 30, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL 

That's most hilarious way to die.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Reavie (Aug 30, 2011)

This is what the mom should have tried:
Walk into her son's room naked while he is fapping.

SUCCESS: Son loses boner and gets the disturbing image everytime he tries to fap.
FAILURE: Son faps to naked mom.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 30, 2011)

Some fappers people...


----------



## hustler's ambition (Aug 30, 2011)

Now that I think about it, how *did *they know the total number of times he masturbated?


----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2011)

True story.


----------



## Midaru (Aug 31, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Now that I think about it, how *did *they know the total number of times he masturbated?



True


----------



## Stalin (Aug 31, 2011)

Poor kid should have gotten help.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 31, 2011)

I wonder if this kid listened to Longview by Green Day.....


----------



## eHav (Aug 31, 2011)

Fake news from some brasilian website. shows how much "journalists" check their sources nowdays

original website


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 31, 2011)

At least he died doing what he loved what (well 2nd most loved thing).

Very sad though.


----------



## Heloves (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty fake ..........I've fapped about 2000 times a day and I haven't died


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 31, 2011)

wow the amount of times he came, 42... this can't be a coincidence


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 31, 2011)

I bet he didn't see that _cumming_. 












On a serious note though, damn...


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 31, 2011)

I fap to Hinata p0rn 72 times a day and my dick didn't fell off, he's just not manly and not strong enough, he needs to man the fuck up


----------



## AmigoOne (Aug 31, 2011)

lol, he didnt die.

He transcended.


----------



## Raikage (Aug 31, 2011)

Must have been some damn good porn.


----------



## Casyle (Aug 31, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> Interesting considering the average guy can only cum about 4-5 times in one day before you just pretty much run out.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless I'm missing something you don't need semen to orgasm. When I used to do that a lot I'd do it 10 to 20 times a day and I stopped ejaculating after the first few. OF course, I could be abnormal, who knows.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 31, 2011)

You see this is why they made goatsie and the pains series.

Although I have known at least one person who ((Supposedly)) got off to the pains series so I guess that one is a bad example.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 31, 2011)

> I fap to Hinata p0rn 72 times a day and my dick didn't fell off,



.
..
...
....


----------



## Midaru (Aug 31, 2011)

AmigoOne said:


> lol, he didnt die.
> 
> He transcended.



What a way to do it 



Raikage said:


> Must have been some damn good porn.



Ask the journalist to share the master pieces he hid in his room with the world...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2011)

Would love to see the position he died in, should call it the Douglas Adams.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 31, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> Interesting considering the average guy can only cum about 4-5 times in one day before you just pretty much run out.



you can have dry orgasms


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 31, 2011)

Casyle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm missing something you don't need semen to orgasm. *When I used to do that a lot I'd do it 10 to 20 times a day* and I stopped ejaculating after the first few. OF course, I could be abnormal, who knows.



what?

WHAT?!


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 31, 2011)

This shit can't be real.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 31, 2011)

He died as he lived.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 31, 2011)

Couldn't even get to 50?

Pussy.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Couldn't even get to 50?
> 
> Pussy.



Shit man.  I commend him for getting as far as he could, I would have given up long before masturbating 42 times.


----------



## Spcmn (Aug 31, 2011)

I think this new is fake, cause I didn't saw it in any REAL newspaper (and I live in Brasil). You guys were very excited about this (???) but I suspect that it isn't real.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2011)

Spcmn said:


> I think this new is fake, cause I didn't saw it in any REAL newspaper (and I live in Brasil). You guys were very excited about this (???) but I suspect that it isn't real.



It probably isn't important enough to report on or perhaps they thought that the subject matter was a bit tasteless and didn't want to report it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Shit man.  I commend him for getting as far as he could, I would have given up long before masturbating 42 times.



You still need more training before you can become the Onani Master. 

You could say the guy in this story also...*came* up short.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 31, 2011)

Dehydration?  

Hope he went out with a smile.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> You still need more training before you can become the Onani Master.
> 
> You could say the guy in this story also...*came* up short.



My ambitions in this particular field are non-existent, my current level is good enough for the moment.


----------



## Kittan (Aug 31, 2011)

I masturbate _at least_ that much a day.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 31, 2011)

best. death. evar.

btw, the line of liking all types of women seems out of place, was the columnist implying that he shouldn't like girls of different "texture physics"?


----------



## Spcmn (Aug 31, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It probably isn't important enough to report on or perhaps they thought that the subject matter was a bit tasteless and didn't want to report it.



Today not all papers still have some kinda of policy, you know. They would report it anyway, by news websites or something like this.

You can search   (the main news website), there is no "masturbate new".


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 31, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> best. death. evar.
> 
> btw, the line of liking all types of women seems out of place, was the columnist implying that he shouldn't like girls of different "texture physics"?



I like how you mention that and nothing about age . . .


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 31, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> He died as he lived.



in his pants.

:ho


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Spcmn said:


> I think this new is fake, cause I didn't saw it in any REAL newspaper (and I live in Brasil). You guys were very excited about this (???) but I suspect that it isn't real.


I think most of us already know.

We are just playing along for laughs.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 31, 2011)

Damn he died while freeing the whales.


----------



## Empathy (Aug 31, 2011)

That's how I want to go.


----------



## Sans (Aug 31, 2011)

There's still hope for you, Empathy.


----------



## Psycho (Aug 31, 2011)

brazil, you never cease to bring shame upon me


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 31, 2011)

He was a pioneer, pushing the boundaries for the betterment of mankind.


----------



## Missc (Aug 31, 2011)

Masturbation is a sin. This was God's way of punishing him.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Aug 31, 2011)

Missc said:


> Masturbation is a sin. This was God's way of punishing him.



Why would a god create humans with the urge for masturbation and make masturbation healthy but then declare it a sin?


----------



## Missc (Aug 31, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why would a god create humans with the urge for masturbation and make masturbation healthy but then declare it a sin?



God declares whatever he deems necessary as a sin. Don't question, you'll end up in hell.


----------



## impersonal (Aug 31, 2011)

Obvious fake. Also, masturbating/having sex once a week is healthy, more than that, not really. So it's only unhealthy to keep your balls near explosion level.


----------



## Missc (Aug 31, 2011)

Just like the fossils which support Darwins theory?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2011)

Wait, how did they know it was exactly 42 times and what was the actual cause of death?

Seems oddly suspicious especially given the source.


----------



## Missc (Aug 31, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, how did they know it was exactly 42 times and what was the actual cause of death?



There was someone else watching and counting duh


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 31, 2011)

This is...interesting..


----------



## Archangel Michael (Aug 31, 2011)

I am surprise he didn't die of a heart attack
I think the mom seen him masturbate 42 time.
I doubt this is real.


----------



## tinhamodic (Aug 31, 2011)

I've heard of the urban myth of if you ejaculated more than 5 times in a row there's a possibility of death, but 42 times?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Only 42?
Kid just didn't know how to do it right.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I masturbate everyday how come i don't Die? Shit, why the fuck did i read this Now i'm Scared to Touch myself


 He must have done it to Hard,He got a Massive Boner and his Dick Exploded.Wait, Masturbating is Really a Sin? FUCK,then i guess i'm going to hell


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 31, 2011)

This is probably a fake. But anyways, he probably died form dehydration.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Aug 31, 2011)

*Well, at least he died happy...*


----------



## Distance (Aug 31, 2011)

What?



RIP.


----------



## Sophie (Aug 31, 2011)

Atleast he died doing what he loved .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2011)

As usual, the Cafe never fails in making shitastic posts about people dying.

And and a special "wow" to the website for actually posting that picture with the article.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

How the fuck does one masturbate 42 times in one go? I smell bullshit.


----------



## abcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> How the fuck does one masturbate 42 times in one go? I smell bullshit.



Proven fake on page 2 , maybe the title should be changed


----------



## Fran (Aug 31, 2011)

I called fake on post 3, but hey, crap puns ahoy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

.


----------



## mali (Aug 31, 2011)

42 Times..............Do they think people are idiots???


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 31, 2011)

He "died happily" as some people mentioned? Please, he probably died as a virgin. Dude probably believed that saying about lasting longer if you masturbate a shitload. "42 Times" and you'll not only die but you'll desensitize your damn self. 



Mider T said:


> Would love to see the position he died in, should call it the Douglas Adams.





That's actually the pic used in the article that's linked by eHav on page 2. This shit's hilarious.


----------



## DarkSpring (Aug 31, 2011)

JJ Demon said:


> Interesting considering the average guy can only cum about 4-5 times in one day before you just pretty much run out.



That's when you start shooting blanks


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 31, 2011)

what a lame death.


----------



## Eden Prime (Aug 31, 2011)

Couldn't they have elaborated on how exactly he died?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

I would say he certainly didn't have a firm grasp on the very solid danger such a lengthy masturbatory experience posed to himself.


----------



## Misha-San (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow what a lousy way to die...a virgin....


----------



## Orange Boy (Aug 31, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, how did they know it was exactly 42 times and what was the actual cause of death?
> 
> Seems oddly suspicious especially given the source.



42 times? I'm still trying to figure out how they knew he started fapping at midnight?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Mom was a perv.
he should've hit it and quit it.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 31, 2011)

Casyle said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm missing something you don't need semen to orgasm. When I used to do that a lot I'd do it 10 to 20 times a day and I stopped ejaculating after the first few. OF course, I could be abnormal, who knows.




*Spoiler*: __ 



True. 

But if you masturbate too much/have sex too much your body pretty much loses it's will to do more. It's not from the exhaustion it's just your body saying I've had enough sex for now. I don't know for sure if it's cumming or the orgasm itself but I'm pretty sure it's the cumming.


----------



## Scrotum (Aug 31, 2011)

How did they know it was 42 times? Did they count his cum stains?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 31, 2011)

Seriously why are people still posting thinking this is real when it was PROVEN FAKE on page 2.  The thread should have ended there and closed


----------



## Scrotum (Aug 31, 2011)

Because I want to believe


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 31, 2011)

At that point I assume you don't even get dust huh?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2011)

Did his dick fall off?


----------



## K. (Aug 31, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Did his dick fall off?



lol seriously, this.


----------



## kayanathera (Aug 31, 2011)

wtf?what was the cause of death...dehydration?and who exactly counted those 42 special events btw?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh well i guess he stopped fapping now


----------



## Federer (Aug 31, 2011)

Man, this sounds like a bad episode of South Park.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Why are people thinking he died from dehydration? 

When you masturbate your heart starts to beat more rapidly so it can push more blood into your penis. Doing this for too long will put a lot of strain on your heart. Too much strain on your heart can lead to death. It's no different than someone dying in a marathon for pushing their heart past its limit. So in conclusion...his heart gave out and he died. Simple.


----------



## kazuri (Aug 31, 2011)

How would they know how many times, if he died? Was he writing it down?


----------



## Cornbreesha (Aug 31, 2011)

Masturbating ? No..........


----------



## dummy plug (Aug 31, 2011)

one way ticket to Heaven, i presume?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess you could say

he doesn't dick around anymore.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Why are people thinking he died from dehydration?
> 
> When you masturbate your heart starts to beat more rapidly so it can push more blood into your penis. Doing this for too long will put a lot of strain on your heart. Too much strain on your heart can lead to death. It's no different than someone dying in a marathon for pushing their heart past its limit. So in conclusion...his heart gave out and he died. Simple.



Well I guess my life expectancy is screwed then.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Well I guess my life expectancy is screwed then.


Actually, if you don't over do it and do it in intervals..then it's good cardio.


----------



## Bender (Aug 31, 2011)

No doubt he was whacking off so hard to point he crushed dick. His hand must be as hard as a dick or some shit like that.


----------



## Tion (Aug 31, 2011)

The awkward moment when his mum found him....


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

Tion said:


> The awkward moment when his mum found him....



The mom must have been like...


----------



## The Prodigy (Aug 31, 2011)

Tion said:


> The awkward moment when his mum found him....



My baby... she rolled him around.... NOT THIS WAY


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Actually,* if you don't over do it and do it in intervals*..then it's good cardio.



So I'm fucked.


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> So I'm fucked.



How long do you do it?


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess I should stop edging for 5 hours straight


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> How long do you do it?



When am I not?


----------



## Cocoa (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> When am I not?



Then I agree. There is a problem.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 1, 2011)

theres so much i can say


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2011)

Psycho said:


> brazil, you never cease to bring shame upon me



Brazil's been shameful since it's inception.


----------



## Brian (Sep 1, 2011)

it could have been me...


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 1, 2011)

I beat my meat like I'm a butcher.


----------



## JPongo (Sep 1, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> WHAT. THE. *FUCK*.



Unfortunately not


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> I beat my meat like I'm a butcher.


You mean you chop it up and preserve it with salt?

Why?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 1, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> You mean you chop it up and preserve it with salt?
> 
> Why?



I beat my meat like a butcher.

I beat it till it's tender and red and serve it up nice and raw.


----------



## hitgirl69 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tori Blacks fault


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> I beat my meat like a butcher.
> 
> I beat it till it's tender and red and serve it up nice and raw.


I dunno, I prefer mine cooked.

Get on that and come back to me.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 1, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> I dunno, I prefer mine cooked.
> 
> Get on that and come back to me.



Well there is a special place for my raw and tender penis to be cooked.

Women have a special oven for it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 1, 2011)

I fapped while reading this. Yeaaaaaaah. 

Cum at me bro.


----------



## Midaru (Sep 1, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> I fapped while reading this. Yeaaaaaaah.
> 
> Cum at me bro.


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2011)

............Damn


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 1, 2011)

um, how do they know he beat his meat exactly 42 times?

The best I ever managed was eight times one night in High School, and virtually nothing actually came out the last three times...


----------



## Psych (Sep 1, 2011)

Hilarious 


/10char


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 1, 2011)

Why would he do that so many times.. that is just being obsessed with something...but maybe he passed because he was surprised about  something,and his heart just stopped.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2011)

Fap in Peace bro.


----------



## Nandireya (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeez...I thought it was only supposed to make you go blind...


----------



## Scizor (Sep 1, 2011)

> At school, his classmates commented on the boy?s problem and some said he asked them to connect to the webcam for being observed.



Alright..

But yeah, peculiar stuff. R.I.P.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2011)

He died happy I guess.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like someone replaced Kurosawa as the Onani Master


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 1, 2011)

lowtech redneck said:


> um, how do they know he beat his meat exactly 42 times?
> 
> The best I ever managed was eight times one night in High School, and virtually nothing actually came out the last three times...






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 1, 2011)

i know many people who should be dead then


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 1, 2011)

Quick question, how do they know he masturbated 42 times?

Was the mom watching?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Well I guess you could say...
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> ...





i loled


----------



## the box (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess you could say

"He wont be coming back" 

Yeeahhhhh!!!!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 2, 2011)

Guess he was a noob at this.

Smh.


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 2, 2011)

*Death Certificate*

Cause of death =............ Masturbation.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 3, 2011)

Damn, he went out with a bang. :ho


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2011)

what an absolute hero


----------



## Nandireya (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Quick question, how do they know he masturbated 42 times?
> 
> Was the mom watching?



Maybe he had a score card?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

I guess you could say



he came to heaven

YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 3, 2011)

this topic is still here??


----------



## YujiroHanma (Sep 3, 2011)

Pshh, Amatuer 

Seriously guys show the dead guy some sympathy.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 3, 2011)

that must've been excrutiating the most i've done is 3 and it hurts like hell just to even attempt to get it up that third time.


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 3, 2011)

Never... going... to masturbate... again..


----------



## lacey (Sep 3, 2011)

Well...that's not news you hear every day.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 3, 2011)

Challenge, motherfucking, accepted.


----------



## Nashima (Sep 3, 2011)

I came to the conclusion that this is not real.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 3, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that must've been excrutiating the most i've done is 3 and it hurts like hell just to even attempt to get it up that third time.



I win!

Of course, it means I had nothing better to conserve it for at the time, so I really lose.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 3, 2011)

This can't be real....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 3, 2011)

Damn... I dunno if he was happy, desperate, sad, or in pain when he died.



Friday said:


> Come again?



He can't.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2011)

OH GOD

THE QUESTION TO LIFE, UNIVERSE AND EVERYTHING ELSE IS:
HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU MASTURBATE IN A ROW BEFORE YOU DIE?


----------



## xpeed (Sep 3, 2011)

*tapes hands to desk.*  Types with tongue. Oh.....useless.


----------



## bullsh3t (Sep 3, 2011)

How can you get addicted to masturbation?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 3, 2011)

First thing I thought when I read this was, "Did he die from dehydration?"



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Well I guess you could say...
> 
> *puts on sunglasses*
> 
> ...



:rofl


----------



## Magnet (Sep 3, 2011)

your death would not have been for nothing brother
now we know to stop at 41


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> OH GOD
> 
> THE QUESTION TO LIFE, UNIVERSE AND EVERYTHING ELSE IS:
> HOW MANY TIMES CAN YOU MASTURBATE IN A ROW BEFORE YOU DIE?



Sig worthy post. Even I admit that.



Ceria said:


> that must've been excrutiating the most i've done is 3 and it hurts like hell just to even attempt to get it up that third time.



Maybe he built up a tolerance towards it? I mean, from the sounds of how huge his problem was, the most the guy did a day was probably 10 or 20 in a row.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Sep 3, 2011)

Prodigy94 said:


> My baby... she rolled him around.... NOT THIS WAY



**


----------



## Butcher (Sep 3, 2011)

Dude can go for a long time. He probably had a rash to.

He'd probably be able to please any women.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 3, 2011)

42........


So he answered it.  I think he died from mental shock because he figured out what the question was.  Too much for a human brain to handle.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 3, 2011)

1) Masturbation a sin? 

2) Well pretty sad....... however I guess this guy 

Rest in peace bro, 42 virgins shall be waiting at you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2011)

Ceria said:


> that must've been excrutiating the most i've done is 3 and it hurts like hell just to even attempt to get it up that third time.



Yeah,my hand starts cramping after the 2nd time .

How the hell can anybody reach 42 times?


----------



## Kiss (Sep 4, 2011)

Is that possible?


----------



## AwesomeSmile (Sep 4, 2011)

How did they know how many times he masturbated and what the hell? After the first 20 times he wasn't satisfied and had to keep going? Dude should have just went asleep!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 4, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Now that I think about it, how *did *they know the total number of times he masturbated?



 good point


----------



## Kage (Sep 5, 2011)

holy crap i can't believe this is even possible. for more reasons than one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Borel (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRdxUFDoQe0&ob=av3n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2011)

Do not wanna be the person on the other side of the room counting


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. Poor kid came and went.


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Sep 6, 2011)

42 times? better dudes keep it at 41 per day otherwise...


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 7, 2011)

This...I'm pretty sure this is fake.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 7, 2011)

> The young man began to masturbate at midnight and spent the whole night to compulsively touch himself.


Oh, same.
No but, if this isn't fake, how/why/who was keeping count?
Rest in peace, bro.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 7, 2011)

Heloves said:


> Pretty fake ..........I've fapped about 2000 times a day and I haven't died



because you are saiyan right?


----------



## Table (Sep 24, 2011)

"texture physics"

wait, what?


----------



## KnockxKnock (Sep 24, 2011)

He died a hero...


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Vash (Sep 24, 2011)

wibisana said:


> because you are saiyan right?



No. I am


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd like to know the physiology behind being able to get yourself hard, and presumably ejaculating 42 times, in the same night


----------



## Kirigakure Cleaveri (Sep 24, 2011)

I doubt that is possible.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 24, 2011)

This story is fake yo.


----------



## Keile (Sep 24, 2011)

Nary a better death to be had.


----------

